

Ask HN: Writing an iPhone dev book for teens -- would love to hear thoughts. - loumf

I submitted a proposal to write an iPhone book for non-devs (or novice devs). I am targeting it to teens (thinking about the kind of book I would have wanted when I was a teen and hacking my C64).  I have spent some time watching _why's videos and playing with HacketyHack, but ultimately, I have to explain iPhone development (although I gave some thought to making a super-simple app framework, that's probably not going to fly as a book).<p>I expect to supplement with a website that would point to more information -- the book is about teaching concepts and getting a few simple apps done and explained, not being an exhaustive reference (or even a very good one).<p>Would love to hear any thoughts people have had on this topic.
======
mdolon
Sounds very interesting, something I would definitely consider purchasing for
myself, as I've been interested in iPhone app development but haven't had time
to read through my thick Cocoa and Objective-C books. If you can make yours
simple and short, I would certainly check it out.

On a side note, I wonder if it would compete with this:
[http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Application-Development-
Dummies...](http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Application-Development-Dummies-
Computers/dp/0470487372)

~~~
loumf
It would in the sense that it's aimed at a non-programmer or novice. What do
you already know? What would you expect to be covered?

